

An open XML specification to describe and distribute any JSON API - fosk
http://thefosk.posterous.com/an-open-xml-specification-to-describe-and-dis

======
andrewvc
Am I the only one who thought the title of the article was a joke?

~~~
amdev
I checked to make sure it wasn't already April 1 again.

------
olegp
Isn't this what WADL is
for?[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Application_Description_Lan...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Application_Description_Language)

Also, would love to chat to you guys about some of the things that will be of
interest to API providers that we're working on at Akshell
(<http://akshell.com>) - would you have time for a quick Skype call?

------
fosk
Hi guys, just wanted to let you know I'm a strong JSON supporter, we had XML
support already working and while we were pivoting we decided to push the new
version as soon as possible (aka milestone). We're working on the JSON specs
as well and we're looking for feedbacks :) - you can try to use Mashape with
the HACKERNEWS coupon to get an invite immediately. Feedbacks/comments are
very welcomed :))

------
kstenerud
Blasphemy! Blasphemy I say!

------
prodigal_erik
This would be much more useful with <http://json-schema.org/> support.

------
pavel_lishin
Someone, quick, make an API that accepts a stringified JSON object as a
parameter, and put that JSON peanut butter into that XML chocolate.

